# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Θύμα βλάβης στον σκληρό δίσκο του ΥΠΕΞ η αλληλογραφία του 2005

## bomberb17

"Μία βλάβη σε σκληρό δίσκο του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να χαθεί όλη η ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία του Υπουργείου από το 2005 και μετά.
Ο εν λόγω σκληρός δίσκος δεν είχε συντηρηθεί ποτέ, ενώ δεν υπήρχε ούτε αντίγραφο των αρχείων.
Επίσης, η προσπάθεια ανάκτησης των emails εγκαταλείφθηκε, λόγω υψηλού κόστους.
Σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ του Τάσου Τέλλογλου στον ΣΚΑΪ, εκτός των απορρήτων εγγράφων-emails, χάθηκε όλη η ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία.
Με κονδύλι 15.000 ευρώ θα είχε αποφευχθεί η βλάβη, καθώς θα είχε πραγματοποιηθεί η αναγκαία συντήρηση, ενώ δύο ημέρες μετά τη βλάβη στον σκληρό δίσκο, το ΥΠΕΞ ενέκρινε κονδύλι 150.000 ευρώ και αγόρασε καινούριο εξοπλισμό."
Πηγή Καθημερινή

Εντύπωση δε μου προκαλεί τόσο η έλλειψη προνοητικότητας (πράγμα δεδομένο στο δημόσιο τομέα) αλλά περισσότερο το κόστος!

----------


## sdikr

Εμένα μου ακούγεται κάπως το να κάνει έκρηξη όχι ένας, αλλά 6 σκληροί δίσκοι με την μία
Καθώς και το ότι αν απλά παραδώσει πνεύμα ο δίσκος όπως γίνεται συνήθως υπάρχουν εταιρίες που μπορούνε να κάνουνε ανάκτηση με πολύ καλό ποσοστό επιτυχίας και κόστος κάτω απο 15000 και για τους έξι.

Η κάτι δεν μας λένε ή τα έχουν φουσκώσει οι δημοσιογράφοι

----------


## bomberb17

Μα ακόμα και μια εξάδα καινούριοι δίσκοι για server δε φτάνουν με τίποτα τα 15χιλ. Εκτός αν ανατινάχτηκε όλο το rack και πήρε μαζί του μπάλα και όλο το server room..  :Onfire:

----------


## WAntilles

Δεν είχαμε καν bakcup για τα κρισιμότατα αρχεία του ΥΠΕΞ, αλλά είχαμε λεφτά να προσλάβουμε Καρανίκες και να φτιάξουμε Γραφεία Πρωθυπουργού.

----------


## gcf

Τουλάχιστον με τους προηγούμενους άριστους θα υπάρχει back up από το 2005 ως το 2015.
Τι, όχι; 
Και οι προηγούμενοι άριστοι πρέπει να είχαν κάνει fail safe υλοποίηση με  συστοιχίες raid  και αυτόματο back up.
Τι, όχι;

Για την κρισιμότητα του χαμένου υλικού, είναι δεδομένο ότι οποιοδήποτε σημαντικό mail φεύγει ή έρχεται εκτυπώνεται και πρωτοκολλείται.

----------


## netblues

Σιγα το προβλημα.
Μηχανη σχετικη με email ασυντηρητη απ το 2005 μαλλον την ειχαν "παρει" ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι
Ας ζητησουν ενα αντιγραφο απο τη mosad, τη cia, την KGB, τον ερντογαν, εστω τα wikileaks βρε αδερφε. Πρεπει να υπαρχουν τα παντα αποθηκευμενα εις πενταπλουν.

Problem solved.

----------


## sdikr

> Τουλάχιστον με τους προηγούμενους άριστους θα υπάρχει back up από το 2005 ως το 2015.
> Τι, όχι; 
> Και οι προηγούμενοι άριστοι πρέπει να είχαν κάνει fail safe υλοποίηση με  συστοιχίες raid  και αυτόματο back up.
> Τι, όχι;
> 
> Για την κρισιμότητα του χαμένου υλικού, είναι δεδομένο ότι οποιοδήποτε σημαντικό mail φεύγει ή έρχεται εκτυπώνεται και πρωτοκολλείται.


Γιατί σκάσανε οι δίσκοι και στους άλλους και το φέρνεις στην συζήτηση;

----------


## netblues

Μην χανουμε την ουσια
Απο ποτε η υποστηριξη κρισιμων συστηματων ειναι ευθεως πολιτικη ευθύνη? Στα υπουργεια και τις υπηρεσιες υπαρχουν υπαλληλοι καρριερας που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι υπευθυνοι για αυτα, και οι οποιοι στατιστικα ανηκουν σε πλειαδα κομματικων επιλογων.
Οταν κατι τετοιο κρισιμο δεν εχει συντηρηθεί, ειναι ευκολο να αναζητηθουν ευθύνες. Εαν υπαρχουν συνεχείς αναφορές για το πρόβλημα, (και μονιμη αρνηση λύσης) τοτε στο τελος υπαρχουν και πολιτικες ευθύνες.
Δυστυχως η αχρηστια στο δημοσιο δεν εχει πολιτικο χρωμα.
Και οταν προκειται για τα πχ μισθολογικα δικαιωματα ΤΟΥΣ τοτε συμφωνουν ΟΛΟΙ, ανεξαρτητα του τι ψηφιζουν.

----------


## gcf

> Γιατί σκάσανε οι δίσκοι και στους άλλους και το φέρνεις στην συζήτηση;


Το έφερα στη συζήτηση γιατί γράφτηκε ακριβώς από πάνω:



> Δεν είχαμε καν bakcup για τα κρισιμότατα αρχεία του ΥΠΕΞ, αλλά είχαμε λεφτά να προσλάβουμε Καρανίκες και να φτιάξουμε Γραφεία Πρωθυπουργού.


Ως απάντηση στο σχόλιο αυτό περί backup και τη συσχέτιση με τους τωρινούς κυβερνώντες, νομίζω δεν είναι άσχετο.

----------


## Wonderland

> "Σύμφωνα με ρεπορτάζ του Τάσου Τέλλογλου στον ΣΚΑΪ... Πηγή Καθημερινή


Πριν σχολιαστεί αυτή η είδηση ως αληθινή, καλό είναι να επιβεβαιωθεί πρώτα. Δεν λέω ότι αποκλείεται να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο (ή κάτι που να του μοιάζει...), όμως οι συγκεκριμένες πηγές μόνο αξιόπιστες δεν είναι.

----------


## ikaros

Το άρθρο "ακουμπά" ακροθιγώς το θέμα, ίσως για να δημιουργήσει θόρυβο. Επιπλέον, το Δημόσιο έχει την υποχρέωση να διατηρεί τα αρχεία του ανάλογα με τον τύπο του εγγράφου για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και να προβαίνει σε περιοδική εκκαθάριση 
των αρχείων του μέσα στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του έτους.

----------


## epp82

Εγώ θα πω κάτι και ας είναι βλακεία...

Αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα mail που "καίει" κάποιον μεγάλο, εννοείτε ότι "σκας" τους δίσκους για να μην βρουν τίποτα οι επόμενοι...

----------


## Wonderland

> Εγώ θα πω κάτι και ας είναι βλακεία... Αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα mail που "καίει" κάποιον μεγάλο, εννοείτε ότι "σκας" τους δίσκους για να μην βρουν τίποτα οι επόμενοι...


Οι επόμενοι δεν βρίσκουν τίποτα, αλλά το μαθαίνουν πρώτοι η Καθημερινή και ο ΣΚΑΪ...

----------


## bomberb17

> Πριν σχολιαστεί αυτή η είδηση ως αληθινή, καλό είναι να επιβεβαιωθεί πρώτα. Δεν λέω ότι αποκλείεται να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο (ή κάτι που να του μοιάζει...), όμως οι συγκεκριμένες πηγές μόνο αξιόπιστες δεν είναι.


Προσωπικά δε πιστεύω να βγάζουν τόσο fake news πια, και ο Τέλλογλου είναι πιο σοβαρός δημοσιογράφος σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους. Από την άλλη βέβαια όπως ειπώθηκε και παραπάνω, τα ποσά είναι παραφουσκωμένα και τα νούμερα που μας λένε απλά δε βγαίνουν (εκτός αν παίζουν και εδώ μίζες στη μέση).
Όσο για την Καθημερινή, και εδώ προσωπική μου άποψη ότι είναι σχετικά αξιόπιστη εφημερίδα σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες που κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## zaranero

Χωρις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες, δεν μπορουμε να επιριψουμε ευθυνες στο τι φταιει. Εκανα και μια προχειρη ερευνα στη διαυγεια αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι για τις 150.000 ευρω, ισως να μη ψαχνω καλα...

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/search?query...22&sort=recent

----------


## bomberb17

Εάν ισχύει η είδηση, που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ισχύει (ως προς τα γεγονότα, όχι ως προς τα ποσά), τότε η ευθύνη αρχικά αποδίδεται στον administrator. Αν αυτός όμως είχε ενημερώσει εγγράφως για το όποιο πρόβλημα διαφαινόταν (bad sectors?) και είχε ζητήσει αντικατάσταση δίσκων, τότε φταίει και αυτός που δεν ενέκρινε τα χρήματα (που σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τα εγκρίνεις κατά προτεραιότητα γιατί η ζημιά θα είναι πολλαπλάσια). Και πάλι ο administrator θα μπορούσε να πάρει ένα απλό backup σε έναν απλό δίσκο και όλα καλά θα ήταν, αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται ούτε αυτό έκανε, άρα ίσως υπάρχει τελικά αδιαφορία (πράγμα επίσης κοινό στο δημόσιο). Και πάλι βέβαια το κάθε γραφείο θα έπρεπε να έχει το δικό του τοπικό backup..

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανε ερώτηση ένας βουλευτής για τα email, να δούμε τι θα πούνε..

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εμένα μου ακούγεται κάπως το να κάνει έκρηξη όχι ένας, αλλά 6 σκληροί δίσκοι με την μία
> Καθώς και το ότι αν απλά παραδώσει πνεύμα ο δίσκος όπως γίνεται συνήθως υπάρχουν εταιρίες που μπορούνε να κάνουνε ανάκτηση με πολύ καλό ποσοστό επιτυχίας και κόστος κάτω απο 15000 και για τους έξι.
> 
> Η κάτι δεν μας λένε ή τα έχουν φουσκώσει οι δημοσιογράφοι


Επειδή είσαι πολύ νέος
Να σου θυμίσω
Ο Σωκράτης είχε πουλήσει τεφαρίκι στο taxisnet
Κάποτε σκάσανε οι δίσκοι και τους στείλαν στην Αγγλία για ανάκτηση

Δεν σκάσανε ταυτόχρονα. Εσκαγε ένας-ένας
Απλά
Η δεν υπήρχε κανένας να δει ότι σκάγανε
ή
Υπήρχε κάποιος και δεν καταλάβαινε τι έβλεπε

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα φούσκας (των δημοσιογράφων)

YΓ
Η Διοίκηση θα ασχοληθεί με τα ηλεκτρονικά, όταν γινουν ηλεκτρονικές οι εκλογές

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		'Εβλεπα εχθές τα εκατομμύρια που πλήρωσε ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος για το C4i στην ''Αυτοψία'' και που καταλήξανε  σχεδόν στα σκουπίδια...άρα γιατι να αλλάζανε δίσκους όταν υπάρχουνε μεγαλύτερα deals για μίζες...  :Razz:  σιγά που θα ασχολιόντουσαν με μερικους σκληρούς.

----------


## 29gk

Αρχες δεκαετιας του 1990 θα ηταν, οταν δημοσιευτηκε η ειδηση οτι απο του 6 τοτε σκληρους δισκους της εφοριας ( εποχη μηχανογραφησης και πολυ πριν TAXIS ) ειχαν σκασει, ανατιναχτει, χαλασει οπως θελετε, οι 4 οι οποιοι και ολως συμπτωματικως αφορουσαν τους φακελλους και τα αρχεια των "πολυ καλων πελατων" της εφοριας. Των μεγαλοκαρχαριων εγραφε τοτε ο Γιαννης Μαρινος του Οικονομικου Ταχυδρομου τοτε κι εβριζε.

Προ 30ετιας δηλαδη γνωστο το κολπο..

----------


## bomberb17

Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, άρα τα emails αφορούσαν εξωτερικές υποθέσεις της χώρας..

----------


## sdikr

> Εδώ όμως μιλάμε για υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, άρα τα emails αφορούσαν εξωτερικές υποθέσεις της χώρας..


Θα μπορούσε πχ να έχει σχέση με κάτι τέτοιο

http://www.topontiki.gr/article/2908...-apo-prytaneio

Το ότι είναι υπουργείο εξωτερικών δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να βάλει χέρι στο ταμείο εσωτερικών.

Δεν σκάνε 6 δίσκοι μαζί την ίδια στιγμή.
Σκέψου το και αλλιώς,  αντί να καρφώνεται κάποιος με το να σκάει ο δίσκος που έχει πχ τα δεδομένα συγκεκριμένης στιγμής,  τα σκάμε όλα μαζί ώστε να μην καρφωνόμαστε.

----------


## bomberb17

Alexis International
‏ @Tsipras_int2

Everyone we send email from the Ministry of Externals please send us a photocopy of the email by fax because the hard disk is destroyd.

 :ROFL:

----------


## Aurumnus

> Εγώ θα πω κάτι και ας είναι βλακεία...
> 
> Αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα mail που "καίει" κάποιον μεγάλο, εννοείτε ότι "σκας" τους δίσκους για να μην βρουν τίποτα οι επόμενοι...





> Αρχες δεκαετιας του 1990 θα ηταν, οταν δημοσιευτηκε η ειδηση οτι απο του 6 τοτε σκληρους δισκους της εφοριας ( εποχη μηχανογραφησης και πολυ πριν TAXIS ) ειχαν σκασει, ανατιναχτει, χαλασει οπως θελετε, οι 4 οι οποιοι και ολως συμπτωματικως αφορουσαν τους φακελλους και τα αρχεια των "πολυ καλων πελατων" της εφοριας. Των μεγαλοκαρχαριων εγραφε τοτε ο Γιαννης Μαρινος του Οικονομικου Ταχυδρομου τοτε κι εβριζε.
> 
> Προ 30ετιας δηλαδη γνωστο το κολπο..



Προκειμένου να καούν τα λαμόγια, "καίγονται" οι σκληροί δίσκοι...

----------


## bxenos

Οι τουρκικες μυστικες υπηρεσιες θα φταινε  :Smile: 

Τα email θα υπαρχουν και σε εγγραφα. Αν "χαλασαν" και αυτα, τι να πεις

----------


## bomberb17

Παίχτηκε πρόσφατα και στο ράδιο αρβύλα, απορώ πως άργησαν τόσο πολύ να το πιάσουν  :Razz:

----------

